
NYPD Refuses to Disclose Information about Its Face Recognition Program - rosalinekarr
https://theintercept.com/2017/05/02/nypd-refuses-to-disclose-information-about-its-face-recognition-program-so-privacy-researchers-are-suing/
======
I_am_neo
If you want to know who controls your society look to those that you are not
allowed to critic

